# Bowfishing trips



## rcxdm40 (Aug 1, 2013)

Today I had Adam and Luke from Minnesota out for some gar killing. Cloudy most of the morning, clouds finally broke mid morning and the gar turned on. Good times with good people. We also got a double on one arrow.


Had my buddy Tommy on the boat today for some gar shootin'. Still lots of water coming into the lake. Water was a little dirty, but we still put them in the boat. Shot 10 good size gar. A 10lb longnose gar and 9lb spotted gar were the big ones of the day.



Today I had Josh and David out to shoot some gar. Size of the gar are increasing. They put 25 gar in the boat in short order. All were pushing the 8lb range. Good times on the water under the lights.



Last night I had Reed and Katie from College Station for a bow fishing trip. This was their first time bow fishing but from the fish they put on the boat you wouldn't know it. Loaded the boat with 25 gar, biggest going just over 8lbs. Awesome shoot last night.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

What do you do with 25 gar?


----------



## rcxdm40 (Aug 1, 2013)

iamatt said:


> What do you do with 25 gar?


Eat them!!!


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Who gives a **** what you do with em, just please don't leave em at the ramp.


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

Good job can't wait to get my boat out and start sticking them, river us so high we can't see anything yet


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

rcxdm40 said:


> Eat them!!!


Good answer!! Lol


----------

